# Angel and Devil Patchouli Soap



## mostho (Nov 7, 2011)

As a challenge from my tattoo artist, that loves Patchouli and everything is red,  we made two rich soaps made Olive Oil, Rice Bran oil, Shea Butter, and Coconut oil







Hope you will like it!
Please note our home made soap stamp made with a sharp knife and a simple rubber that one you use to erase your pencils... ahhaah


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow!  How did you get such a rich red colour?


----------



## honor435 (Nov 7, 2011)

nice, i also want to know how the red soap was ade, or with what rather, and is the lather red?


----------



## judymoody (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful, as always!  Just to pile on, how'd you achieve that striking red?


----------



## mostho (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello friends,
For the red colour I used  cosmetic grade red pigment. A teaspoon for one kg of fats. 
The lather is white. I the previous attempt I gave to the soap two teaspoons of red pigment and the lather was slightly pink. Not that problem, it was lot hellish 

Cheers

Edit: colour was not ultramarine red but cosmetic grade red pigment


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice but I love the red!


----------



## Soaplady22 (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never heard of ultramarine red ..... I'm going to have to go shopping!! Like that color!!


----------



## mostho (Nov 7, 2011)

Soaplady22 said:
			
		

> I've never heard of ultramarine red ..... I'm going to have to go shopping!! Like that color!!


Sorry man... I was writing wrong. I used cosmetic grade red pigment... Going to edit the post!
Cheers


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful looking soap and I love the red colour!


----------



## Elly (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow amazing red, love the home made stamp very clever.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 18, 2011)

Very pretty, but I think I like the white the best...love the flecks!


----------



## Apothefairy (Nov 18, 2011)

The white looks like a chunk of vanilla bean ice cream, the home-made kind and that red is my red velvet cake. Awesome awesome results. *Hits the like button*


----------



## TuxedoKat (Nov 18, 2011)

Lovely, lovely soap! So pretty.


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 23, 2011)

Very petty!


----------



## jmixon (Nov 25, 2011)

what are the dark specks in the white?


----------



## llineb (Nov 25, 2011)

That's a gorgeous red and an artisan mind to make the stamp...LOVE it!


----------

